# The last tomato cages you will ever buy



## Haute Pursuit

I had a problem last year because some of my tomato cages were absolutely no match for the plants inside of them. I found these people last year, http://tomatocage.com/index.html and remembered to look them up this year.

These cages are the bomb! They come in 2 pieces and fold flat for storage. They are constructed from 1/4" galvanized rod and they swivel to fold. They are not cheap at around $145.00 (after shipping) for six 6'h X 2'd cages but the storage convenience and the fact they should last forever is worth it to me. Honestly, the best cages I have ever seen. I ordered them Monday and they arrived today. The box was HEAVY, thus the expensive shipping. Check them out. I only have both sections on one cage just to show one put together. I still need to level the groundstakes if it looks crooked


----------



## PasadenaMan

Looks great, I can buy a whole buch of tomatos with $149. But Same thing about fishing, its nice to say I caught this, or I grew this though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

PasadenaMan said:


> Looks great, I can buy a whole buch of tomatos with $149. But Same thing about fishing, its nice to say I caught this, or I grew this though.


I haven't found many tomatoes I can buy within walking distance of my back door that taste as good though...LOL I'm looking at these as an investment in thousancds of tomatoes to come. Plus I can now get rid of the bulky, flimsy, round ones that have been taking up space in my backyard.


----------



## Farmer Jim

Those do look like good cages. I never understood why the cheap ones have a cone design. They always get topheavy and end up leaning over. I always ended up putting a stake in the middle.


----------



## Thunder

How do you keep the birds off of your maters?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Thunder said:


> How do you keep the birds off of your maters?


You can wrap bird netting around these pretty easily. I had a bigger problem with squirrels biting them than birds last year. The birds really liked the grape tomatoes I had last year. This year I planted then their own plant away from my other ones so that maybe they will leave my big tomato's alone.


----------



## srmtphillips

If I could find something to keep my **** Lab from eating my maters I'd be happy too!


----------



## Too Tall

Haute Pursuit said:


> You can wrap bird netting around these pretty easily. I had a bigger problem with squirrels biting them than birds last year. The birds really liked the grape tomatoes I had last year. This year I planted then their own plant away from my other ones so that maybe they will leave my big tomato's alone.


You let Captain Chaos out in the backyard yet to inspect your handy work. Be interesting to see how they hold up between him and squirrels. :biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> You can wrap bird netting around these pretty easily. I had a bigger problem with squirrels biting them than birds last year. The birds really liked the grape tomatoes I had last year. This year I planted then their own plant away from my other ones so that maybe they will leave my big tomato's alone.


If you didn't have a "squirrel friendly" dog you wouldn't have that problem


----------



## Haute Pursuit

State_Vet said:


> If you didn't have a "squirrel friendly" dog you wouldn't have that problem


He is accustomed to sticking his head out the doggie door and watching the squirrels while the A/C runs during the heat of the summer. He is kind of like you. LOL


----------



## bluefin

Haute Pursuit said:


> He is accustomed to sticking his head out the doggie door and watching the squirrels while the A/C runs during the heat of the summer. He is kind of like you. LOL


That's funny! LOL


----------



## Sonnysmarine

They are pretty neat cages, and heavy duty.
My neighbor, behind me has some, the guy who makes these , use to live there.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

You guys are a hoot!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!


I'm going to build my own cages this year from 2"x2" boards. I'm tired of all my cages going to hell because my plants get so friggin' big. I'll post pictures when I'm finished with them.


----------



## Tortuga

State_Vet said:


> If you didn't have a "squirrel friendly" dog you wouldn't have that problem





Haute Pursuit said:


> He is accustomed to sticking his head out the doggie door and watching the squirrels while the A/C runs during the heat of the summer. He is kind of like you. LOL





bluefin said:


> *That's funny!* LOL


I agree completely... I'd pay good money to see that...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tortuga said:


> I agree completely... I'd pay good money to see that...


Did you want to see George stick his head thru the doggie door or Kodi Jim??? :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga

Haute Pursuit said:


> Did you want to see George stick his head thru the doggie door or Kodi Jim??? :rotfl:


My money's on Stumpy, Blake..:rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall

Haute Pursuit said:


> He is accustomed to sticking his head out the doggie door and watching the squirrels while the A/C runs during the heat of the summer. He is kind of like you. LOL


Stumpy can probably stick his head out the doggie door but can Kodi use a Walmart bag??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Too Tall said:


> Stumpy can probably stick his head out the doggie door but can Kodi use a Walmart bag??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I'm betting not! He still has his pride. LMAO :cheers:


----------



## gatorbait

*haha*



srmtphillips said:


> If I could find something to keep my **** Lab from eating my maters I'd be happy too!


Me too, my dog ate all my stuff down to the dirt, even the jalapenos. I hoped they'd burn his butt and he'd quit but no dice. Trying these silly topsy turvy things this year. Wont help with the birds but will with the dog. lol

Z


----------



## SURF Buster

I have been using these for about four years now,they are great. They will support a load.


----------



## Tate

I made tomato cages this year with a 2 foot diameter and 5 feet high from remesh. I made 23 for $98. They are not the best looking cages, but they should work nicely. I bought bird netting that will cover my main tomato area which is 5' x 20'. The cages will support the netting. I got a roll of this netting that is 14' x 200' for $67. 

Tate


----------



## WilliamH

I use hog panel.


----------



## MarshMellow

Farmer Jim said:


> Those do look like good cages. I never understood why the cheap ones have a cone design. They always get topheavy and end up leaning over. I always ended up putting a stake in the middle.


They make them conical so they can be stacked together for shipping and storing......not able to fold flat like the original poster's cages.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tate said:


> I made tomato cages this year with a 2 foot diameter and 5 feet high from remesh. I made 23 for $98. They are not the best looking cages, but they should work nicely. I bought bird netting that will cover my main tomato area which is 5' x 20'. The cages will support the netting. I got a roll of this netting that is 14' x 200' for $67.
> 
> Tate


That is what I was going to do until I found the ones I bought. The fold flat storage was just too good for me to pass up. I was tired of all the empty cages behind my garage during the fall and winter


----------



## Johnny9

Made 4 tomatoe cages out of Cow Panels at TSC. $20 for panels and one 16 foot panel made 3-4 cages. 50 inches high 4 foot 2 inches high. CHEAP DONT GET SCREWED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubberback

I would & did buy re-mesh concrete wire at home depot. Count 14 squares cut & roll . Your done.


----------



## Tate

Rubberback said:


> I would & did buy re-mesh concrete wire at home depot. Count 14 squares cut & roll . Your done.


I love mine. They also make a perfect canopy for my bird netting. I haven't lost one tomato due to birds or squirrels this year. That is a first. I even let them ripen on the vine, although lately with the rain I have been picking them a little pink so they don't have time to split on the top.

Tate


----------



## teamfirstcast

DO they come in 8' tall versions?? My plants are at my roof line now!


----------



## sharplazer

Do a florida weave. If you do not know what it is its easy to make. I go around highway construction sites, or where schools or buildings are being constructed and ask for pieces of rebar. I try and get at least 6 foot pieces because i grow lots of big heirlooms that grow tall. When you get them or by them, place one on each side of your plant about a foot away from each side. Go down the row doing this. Next tie nylon cord at the first one about midway down the plant. o from the pole around the bach of the first plant to the next pole and repeat it down the line to the last pole, then wrapthe line around the last pole and go back up the row in the opposite direction until you get to the last pole and tie it off there. What it looks like is a figure eight around each plant without actuall tying to the plant. every ten days do it again all the down and back. Each time you do it you come up the pole about 12 to 16 inches. It will usually take 3 to 4 weaves thru the summer. When they hit the top of you poles top your plants, by then they will be full of tomatoes and the excess growth takes away from the size of the ones that have set. I believe in recycling anything I can for my garden and this weave not only is easy but it is very effective. My tomatoes survived rita and ike with it while a lot of people had theirs blown down.
You can find articles on this on the net under groing tomatoes with the florida weave. Have fun no mater how you do it. Sharplazer.


----------



## RiverRat1962

sharplazer is right, the Florida weave is the way to go, I use t posts and parachute cord. I also mulch around mine with some old outdoor carpet I saved over the years. it keeps the moisture up and the weeds down.


----------

